# Ear wigs



## birken (Feb 16, 2006)

I always seem to have "ear wigs" in my tub and shower curtain. I assume they are coming from the drain. Anything I can do to prevent them from coming all the way up the drain?


----------



## dukefan (Feb 23, 2006)

Might want to check with the water dept or plumber if it's a massive infestation. Friend had one but with another pest and it turned out there was a leak in his pipe they were entering in from.


----------



## Bridgewater (Mar 21, 2006)

We used have them comin in from were the outside walls meet the slab of are apt. and that was when we had a big sink hole that always had water in it, in the field out back. (they like alot of moisture) Our land lord would spray the perimeter of the building outside and that would take care of the proublum.


----------



## Joe_T (Apr 3, 2006)

For Indiana Jones it was snakes, for me it's earwigs.

Do they actually seem to be coming from the drain?  Or could this be impression given since the drain is the lowest spot and they kind of end up there when they start to scurry? 

Excluding the vents, the drain line should be a closed system from the tub to the sewer or septic tank so they should not be coming from there unless you have an unwanted opening somewhere which is letting them in and maybe letting water out.   And speaking of moisture,  how is your chalking around the tub?  Earwigs don't need much in the way of an opening so thay may be coming from that way.


----------

